# Not much traffic about the upcoming BS 500



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Who else is excited? This will be my first aquadive... Just seems like there isnt much discussion about it. Any news? Thanks!!


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

eagle_lex said:


> Who else is excited? This will be my first aquadive... Just seems like there isnt much discussion about it. Any news? Thanks!!


Hi, our watchmakers have been working almost around the clock and we are now in the final stages of assembly and testing, the first batch is expected to start shipping right before Christmas.


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

Give us some photos to whet the appetite... I'm sure there's plenty of it. Like a big expensive spread before the chow down


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

toolkit21 said:


> Give us some photos to whet the appetite... I'm sure there's plenty of it. Like a big expensive spread before the chow down


Here is something for your appetite


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Now thats what im talking about!! Thanks!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Did the discounted price for wus expire?


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

julywest said:


> Did the discounted price for wus expire?


Still valid until the first batch starts shipping on December 29th.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Still valid until the first batch starts shipping on December 29th.


Thanks. Makes some decisions harder.

Not a big deal to me but is 4th batch second hand red or orange?


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

julywest said:


> Thanks. Makes some decisions harder.
> 
> Not a big deal to me but is 4th batch second hand red or orange?


Hi, there is no red hand at all on any version, it is orange


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

What is the lug width on this sir? Cant wait to get mine in a few months!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Hi, there is no red hand at all on any version, it is orange


Thanks for the information. I have just completed pre-order in batch 4.

Never did get replies on other questions unrelated to this pre-order.


----------



## JB70 (Nov 13, 2013)

A face shot might lock in a few more sales for those on the edge;-)


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

eagle_lex said:


> What is the lug width on this sir? Cant wait to get mine in a few months!


Don't Sir me please, my name is Ben,

the lug size is 22mm


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

JB70 said:


> A face shot might lock in a few more sales for those on the edge;-)


No face shots yet for a reason  the dials have been galvanized but not competed yet


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks ben! Ok now lets let Ben work his magic so these can get shipped and we can start showing them off here!!


----------



## toolkit21 (Nov 10, 2013)

The sterile dial should be made into an option next time. Interestingly striking yet stealthy. 
Although it won't serve its purpose as a diver or haute horologerie well. 
Overall looking quite the piece we've imagined it. 

Take your time and get a great piece out, than rush for a promised deadline. Manufacturing ain't easy.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the new pictures Ben.

stoked!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow!!!...That looks awesome. Love the see through case back, and that movement is beautiful:-! Plus the overall thinner design...I like it!!!

I can definitely see one of these joining my humble collection in the near future

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Ben, Based on the face shot pic above, does it mean that the second hand is polished stainless steel with lume like the hour an the minute hand?


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

Just ordered as well.... Kept coming back to it....


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Still no photos?


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

Yes seems we are all following the same thread and line of thought...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> No face shots yet for a reason  the dials have been galvanized but not competed yet


Any progress yet?


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

it's all gone quiet. not sure I enjoy the whole preorder process and probably won't preorder a each again.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

tobytobes said:


> it's all gone quiet. not sure I enjoy the whole preorder process and probably won't preorder a each again.


Just need update info. Someone pointed out on other thread that date had slipped. The preorder on batch 4 now says Feb 28th.


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Patience Jedi warrior.
I'm in on the first batch and just got a shipping notice.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Mulder said:


> Patience Jedi warrior.
> I'm in on the first batch and just got a shipping notice.


Oh I am patient. Just suggested to AD CS that info update would be good 3 hours later you get shipping notice. Nice coincidence. Look forward to your pics.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

julywest said:


> Oh I am patient. Just suggested to AD CS that info update would be good 3 hours later you get shipping notice. Nice coincidence. Look forward to your pics.


One has nothing to do with the other, my shipping notice came in the middle of the night.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

chasecj7 said:


> One has nothing to do with the other, my shipping notice came in the middle of the night.


Good for you. I am in 4th batch so I do not expect anything soon. I did say coincidence BTW.


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

First batch started shipping yesterday, the 2nd batch will start shipping end of January/early February.


----------



## eagle_lex (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update! For those upset about the length of time to receive your watch... please remember that you get an introductory price plus a WUS discount when you ordered early. Lets try not to forget that waiting is part of watch buying in most cases. One thing this hobby has taught me.... patience. Looks like this watch will be awesome and I cant wait for some of you here to review it!


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, all orders are shipping according to the batches they were ordered in, if anyone has ordered for January 15th and did not receive their balance payment reminder, please check your spam folder then contact Aquadive by email, Live chat or phone, please do not post here as I have no access to the order database, thanks

FYI
Batch # 1 started shipping January 15th
Batch # 2 starts shipping January 30th
Batch # 3 starts shipping February 15th
Batch # 4 starts shipping February 28th
Final Batch # 5 at the special WUS discount starts shipping March 15th
WUS pre-order special ends January 25th

Ben


----------

